# Non-bike short / non-stitching underwear option



## jmcg333 (Apr 17, 2015)

I need good non-bike short underwear for riding. I'm riding much more lately for errands and such where bike shorts aren't going to be comfortable once I get off the bike.

I'm also finding that the stitching inside a lot of briefs and boxer briefs is uncomfortable for my friend. I've found this ExOfficio boxer brief comes pretty close - but they're 15-20 a pair. I don't understand why men's underwear has has to have all this stitching all over the place.

Can someone recommend a good pair of underwear that are comfortable for riding 5 or 6 miles but then also comfortable once I'm at work or getting groceries?


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

I can ride in BCD from Academy Sports for 6 miles as long as I don't sit on a nut when I first hop on....


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

jmcg333 said:


> I need good non-bike short underwear for riding.


You're looking at this the wrong way. You do need bike underwear, everything else has seams in the wrong places.

How about these? Nashbar Liner Shorts 
Nashbar Adams Liner Shorts


----------



## jbinbi (Jan 7, 2013)

Good stuff. I have similar ones from REI.


----------



## mikiek (Aug 18, 2014)

Randy99CL said:


> You're looking at this the wrong way. You do need bike underwear, everything else has seams in the wrong places.
> 
> How about these? Nashbar Liner Shorts
> Nashbar Adams Liner Shorts


The Nashbar liners are a good option. Very lightweight, cool with a thin chamois. I wear them with some baggy workout shorts on top.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a pair very similar to these and these REI boxers. I got them specifically for hiking/camping, but wear them all the time now. I also have 2 pair of Ibex merino seamless boxers that are super great, but also more than I ever wanted to spend on a pair of underwear. I like both types for running bike errands around town.

IMO, you're going to be hard-pressed to find what you want for less than 20-something dollars unless you get lucky. Upside is that quality underwear will last a long time if you hang-dry them. Searching on hiking/camping webstores might help.


----------



## jbinbi (Jan 7, 2013)

Any of the performance underwear (compression shorts as they are sometimes referred to), from all the major brands such as UA, Nike, Adiddas, etc. will work well. I actually sometimes will wear them under my biking shorts (gasp). Currently I am partial to the Adidas, they are about half the cost of UA, but expect to spend $15 per pair. They are all made of poly, so they dry very fast.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

+1 on the Nashbar liners. If you insist on no chamois/insert, then Starter brand compression shorts from Wal-Mart.


----------



## mig9 (Jan 14, 2008)

Not sure if this is what you are thinking of, but Zoic has some pretty good nickers with underwear, too.


----------

